
Hide W3 Schools Results in Chrome - kennedycollins
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/w3schools-hider/cbifdjebjnindebojlhccdccmgfgccdo
======
kennedycollins
Source here: [https://github.com/Spetnik/W3Schools-
Hider](https://github.com/Spetnik/W3Schools-Hider)

------
WheelsAtLarge
Is w3 Schools that bad? I use it as a quick hit to remind me about syntax or
whatever. It's not my only source but it's useful.

~~~
kennedycollins
As someone learning javascript, it drives me crazy — it's frequently out of
date or just plain wrong. I'd always rather look at MDN Web Docs
([https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/))
or Stack Overflow, but they never seem to end up at the top of the results.

